

The real risk of a startup is not getting started - dgerhardt
http://techinboston.co/post/103148426096/brentgrinna-evertrue-podcast

======
dgerhardt
(Audio) Interview with Evertrue CEO Brent Grinna on starting the company,
recently raising $8M from Bain and why the biggest risk in starting the
company was actually not starting the company.

